#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-03
<grantbow> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<popey> hello
<grantbow> hi popey! I have a question. I have scheduled an Ubuntu Hour in Kenya for Thurs. The team isn't unapproved on loco.ubuntu.com yet. I'm working with the team to get things established.
<grantbow> Is there a way to post the event without a team? It's kind of a chicken and egg thing.
<AlanBell> grantbow: the team doesn't have to be approved to be on loco.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> grantbow: what is the launchpad team name?
<popey> ^^ that :D
<grantbow> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ke
<AlanBell> !loco-council
<ubot4> Factoid 'loco-council' not found
<AlanBell> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<popey> thank you.
<AlanBell> they can add that team to the Loco Directory
<grantbow> is there an FAQ on how?
<grantbow> I've started looking but haven't found it yet
<AlanBell> no, the Loco council will do it, when they wake up
<popey> i just did it
<popey> they need to accept the invite
<grantbow> popey: thanks! I hope this event will help get them started again.
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~davehat or https://launchpad.net/~ronaldodero will need to accept the invite
<grantbow> ok, thanks
<grantbow> I've been in touch with ronaldodero
<czajkowski> aloha 
<BigWhale> Ubuntu Slovenia has reached 100% in translations. Beat Australia by one string. :))
<head_victim> BigWhale: we're way off 100% but we're doing our best 
<BigWhale> head_victim, yeah, our translators are nuts... :))
<head_victim> Well ours is pretty easy really, but we do have some awesome contributors. Some of whom are over 100k strings themselves.
<BigWhale> That's awesome. I really really dislike translating. I think people who do it are amazing.
<head_victim> I really dislike seeing American spelling in everything so it kind of pays off :)
<head_victim> Hmmmm I was going to link the hall of fame as we've got 2 of the top 5 translators in our team BUT it appears to be down
<head_victim> http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/
<head_victim> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/sl shows 185857 still to translate?
<BigWhale> head_victim, that statictics is also for packages not in the default installation
<BigWhale> brb reboot
<paultag> grantbow: AlanBell heyya
<AlanBell> hi paultag, popey sorted it
<paultag> ah, grand
<paultag> one love
<paultag> BBL, work and such
<grantbow> paultag: thanks for checking in, ttyl
<mhall119> grantbow: it'll take about an hour for the team to be imported into loco.ubuntu.com
<paultag> grantbow: sure thing! 
<unstintingly> hello
<unstintingly> where is a good channel to chat about python?
<mhall119> unstintingly: have you tried #python?
<grantbow> mhall119: thank you
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-04
<houtyl> i've forgotten my password. what can i do?
<nigelb> houtyl: password to what?
<houtyl> irc
<nigelb> ah, go to freenode and ask
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> #freenode
<nigelb> the staff can trigger forgot password email
<houtyl> thx
<houtyl> where can i chance the ubuntu language?
<nigelb> You should perhaps ask in #ubuntu, which is the main support channel.
<houtyl> thx
<hountyl> test
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> mhall119: issue if I go to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie I get our team if I go via http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie  I get a error page 
<YoBoY> (same link ?)
<mhall119> czajkowski: those are the same link
<czajkowski> yeah but don't work on chrome that way 
<czajkowski> I get error on chrome 
<czajkowski> it doesnt seem to like http
<YoBoY> don't understand, the issue is firefox vs chrome ?
<mhall119> czajkowski: chrome or chromium?
<czajkowski> chrome 
<nigelb> It doesn't like http://
<nigelb> WHAT?
<nigelb> That sounds like a browser bug :(
<nigelb> (and a serious one too)
<mhall119>  somehow doubt that kind of bug would make it through regression testing (which I hope Google does)
<mhall119> czajkowski: can you take a screenshot of the whole chrome window with the error page?
<czajkowski> sure 
<czajkowski> mhall119: tis ok
<czajkowski> I see the error 
<czajkowski> someone pasted the wrong link 
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/
<mhall119> we need a deliberate URL pattern cleanup
<mhall119> it would make sense for that url to bring you to the ubuntu-ie events page
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> it would 
<jedijf> council - a big philly *yo thanks* and a pttsburgh *thank yinz* from pennsylvania
 * paultag hugs jedijf 
<paultag> jedijf: Go pens!
<czajkowski> heh
<paultag> jedijf: you might want to accept the invite to -approved :)
<jedijf> paultag: where would the invite be? no haz
<paultag> jedijf: humm, i can haz invite
<paultag> jedijf: it should be on the locoteams-approved page
<paultag> IIRC
<paultag> http://launchpad.net/~locoteams-approved
<paultag> I think it'll say you have a pending invite or some such deal
<paultag> jedijf: still missing it?
<jedijf> i see we are on the list ...with china....i received no email....don't want to join as an individual
<paultag> jedijf: see if you can add one of your teams
<paultag> it's on the right
<paultag> launchpad is silly
<jedijf> paultag: got it...all the way at bottom show invites
<paultag> jedijf: whoops, you just tried to join :)
<paultag> wrong button :)
<paultag> jedijf: see if you can click the "add one of my teams" button on the left side of the overview tab of the ~locoteams-approved page
<paultag> jedijf: and see if you can't select ubuntu-us-pa 
<jedijf> paultag: got it, convulted that the pa launchpad invite wouldn't work as well
<jedijf> convuluted
<jedijf> but who cares \o/
<paultag> jedijf: \o/ :)
<paultag> jedijf: awesome, got it :)
<paultag> jedijf: I'm going to move the dropout date a bit forward, because 2013 is a ways off
<paultag> OK, at 2011-10-30
<paultag> jedijf: you're approved again, but until you get the app in, this is a hard +0 :)
<jedijf> paultag: np, it will done this month....thanks again!
<paultag> jedijf: dude, thank YOU!
<jedijf> i will put us on the schedule as soon as the app is more complete
<paultag> jedijf: I'm super stoked to hear it
<jedijf> we are too!! time to make pleia2 proud
<paultag> :D
<jedijf> she couldn't get married in an unapproved state
<jedijf> it would just be bad karma
<paultag> jedijf: if it's worth anything, the state I'm in now, and the state I grew up in now has an unapproved loco
<paultag> it's super sadsies :)
<jedijf> it's just odd, how, it seems proficiency and success breeds apathy. I kinda like the passion that Unity has brought back to equation!
<paultag> jedijf: can't argue it's ignited some folks :)
<jedijf> have to get back to work, but this should make our release party rock even *harder*
<paultag> jedijf: booze + foss nerds = rowdy good time
<tations> where is the pastebin ability?
<paultag> !pastebin
<ubot4> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mlalkazwini-0> hi :) 
<mlalkazwini-0> hello 
<h00k> I think Wisconsin is going to apply to become an Approved LoCo soon
<pleia2> :D
<paultag> :D
<ssaelih> where can i upload pictures?
<ssaelih> str+alt+druck pictures
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-05
<Khaled87> Salamo alaykum
<mhall119> je n'aime pas francais
<dholbach> good morning
<grantbow> dholbach: good morning! How is the weather there?
<nigelb> Evening grantbow 
<dholbach> hi grantbow - we had fantastic weather over the weekend, now it's getting more cloudy again - ~15°C
<dholbach> how are you doing? how's life over there?
<czajkowski> aloha folks 
<grantbow> nigelb evening
<grantbow> dholbach the weather in Nairobi, Kenya is warm today
<grantbow> czajkowski: aloha
<nigelb> grantbow: Oh! I didnt realize you were in Kenya!
<dholbach> grantbow, nice :)
<keffie_jayx> hello :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-06
<cartevez> hola gente como pongo a ubuntu en español xq los programas y hasta guardar inmagen me salen en ingles
<cartevez> estannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<locodir-user> hola gente como cambio de lenguaje a ubuntu hasta para guardar una inmagen me sale en ingles q hago
<mhall119> !es > locodir-user 
<ubot4> locodir-user, please see my private message
<mhall119> !es | locodir-user 
<ubot4> locodir-user: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mhall119> that's what I meant to do
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<BigWhale> Is there an Oneiric Ocelot logo that I could use in an article I am about to publish?
<czajkowski> an offical one ?
<BigWhale> yes
<BigWhale> the one with the paws.
<czajkowski> BigWhale: you'd have to ask someone in design 
<czajkowski> have an ask in #ubuntu-website someone n there may be of help 
<BigWhale> I'll ask. Thanks for the help.
<BigWhale> Too bad those aren't easily available.
<BigWhale> They should be!
<czajkowski> I'm sure they are tbh 
<czajkowski> I just don't know the link 
<CrazyLemon> what's the article about? :D
<BigWhale> Release Party and Install Fest
<BigWhale> we're having those on 14tth
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, oh it is you
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> ahh..so i can expect to see it on our site soon :>
<BigWhale> I guess? :>
<czajkowski> working on it...
<czajkowski> need to find someone 
<czajkowski> I've just created https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-branding/+bug/869334  so hopefully we can get the image for the release parties 
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869334 in ubuntu-branding "Please upload the CD cover images to wiki.u.c/DIYMarketing (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> BigWhale: ^^^^^^^
<YoBoY> they always post that material at the last moment, and I don't understand why :]
<BigWhale> czajkowski, thanks, you're awesome! :)
<mhall119> YoBoY: possibly because they don't know it's an issue
<mhall119> or maybe the material isn't ready until the last minute (which is still an issue that could be resolved)
<YoBoY> well... every 6 months my team ask for that material, we already have sent our email for that at the beginning of the week, some cycle it's easy, some others it's not :)
<YoBoY> there lot of reasons for the delay yes, not ready, private until the release, people in holidays, ... 
<YoBoY> +is
<CrazyLemon> is there an official ubuntu font channel?
<cjohnston> CrazyLemon: #ayatana
<CrazyLemon> cjohnston thank you very much :)
<czajkowski> YoBoY: you're never happy 
<czajkowski> you're team isn't the only team asking either, and the final images aren't ready till towards the end 
<locodir-user> can someone help with apache ssl config
<locodir-user> my current site works on port 80 but not 443, i have installed the cert & key in the proper location 
<locodir-user> and have have place the cert statement in the host file with no error from apache
<locodir-user> ssl connection hangs and times out
<mhall119> locodir-user: did you add 443 to the apache ports?
<locodir-user> in the ports.conf yes
<mhall119> hmm, looks like the default configs enable it if you have mod_ssl
<mhall119> do you have mod_ssl enabled, correct?
<locodir-user>  i did a2en mod-ssl 
<locodir-user> port 443 is open
<mhall119> locodir-user: are you hosting on AWS?
<locodir-user> nope inhouse
<locodir-user> hmm 
<locodir-user> now that you mention i need to check the firewall
<locodir-user> it was the firewall , i did not forward the port..
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-07
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> http://ubuntu-uk.org/free-cds/ now accepting pre-orders in our LoCo
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<serfus> top of the morning loco people
<locodir-user> oi
<Kai_> annyone Alive?
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<Kai_> nice :p
<ebel> I am trying to order the oneric cds for the ubunut-ie loco, but the form requires a state/province and zip/postcode, my address has neither..
<ebel> (Technically for me the state (Ireland) is the same as the country, which is not the same as the province (Lenister))
<czajkowski> ebel: are they mandaory fields 
<czajkowski> nobody in here developed it 
<czajkowski> what;s the issue and I can go join anothe channel to ask 
<ebel> yes they are mandatory fields, I cannot leave them blank
<czajkowski> #ubuntu-ISD
<ebel> (Well I've fuffed the postcode with my postal district)
<czajkowski> ebel: ok will go ask the developer 
<czajkowski> you're the first team to bring it up 
<ebel> It looks like the form was designed with north american addresses in mind, with US states and canadian provinces.
<ebel> #ubuntu-ISD has no-one in it.
<czajkowski> yeah I got it wront 
<czajkowski> it's canonical-isd and I've pinge dthe person 
<ebel> (whereas here, state and province have different meanings and are not equivalent)
<czajkowski> yeah and putting munster on a postal address would look daft 
<ebel> Yep. It would be correct, but a bit nuts. In the same way my apartment is on the 4th floor, but I don't put that on the address
<ebel> czajkowski: do you know what barony and townland your address is in aswell? :P
<ebel> I also have to put practically my whole address into the "Street" box on the form. Which is OK, but odd.
<czajkowski> ebel: don't take it up with me 
<czajkowski> I didnt create the form!
<czajkowski> it's a canonical created one as many teams don't put in all the infomration
<ebel> ☺ Ah I know, that's ok.
<czajkowski> I've pinged the developer 
<sbc> czajkowski: Can you tell me why my (and the over-all Danish) feed here hasn't been Processed yet? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<czajkowski> sbc: its manually done 
<czajkowski> and there are 6 people on the council not just I who may not have gotten around to doing it just yet 
<czajkowski> sbc: is your loco an approved Loco >
<sbc> czajkowski: Yes we are, and I can see that you have accepted ubuntu-michigan, who have added themselves to the wiki after I added our loco team.
<sbc> czajkowski: It was not an attack on you for not doing it, I just saw that you have added others, so you were the first natural choice to ask.
<czajkowski> sbc: I did a few in bulk 
<czajkowski> and then ran out of time 
<czajkowski> sbc: paultag popey huats leogg itnet7 can all do it also 
<czajkowski> sbc: I'll get on it this evening if it's not done then currently I'm at work 
<sbc> czajkowski: Thanks
<czajkowski> sbc: what team are you ?
<sbc> -dk
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> mhall119: ping can you pm me the admi url to the LD so I can update it 
<nigelb> czajkowski: its the default admin screen right?
<nigelb> (I can PM it if you want)
<nigelb> ohwait. ld is crashing with a memory error. Sigh.
<czajkowski> yea done 
<mhall119> czajkowski: did nigelb help youout?
<czajkowski> yeah 
<czajkowski> then LD crashed as I was adding feeds
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> czajkowski: sorry for the problems, we're having a hell of a time trying to figure them out
<czajkowski> mhall119: no worries I'm just getting poked to add feeds
<czajkowski> catch 22
<czajkowski> mhall119: thanks though
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> np
<czajkowski> I still say kick the machine 
<mhall119> IS did
<czajkowski> yeah....... lemmie at it :D 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-08
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> hello???
<paultag> https://wiki.debian.org/DeveloperNews <- we've got LP support in Debian's Wiki :)
<mhall119> paultag: pretty cool stuff
<paultag> mhall119: totally :)
<paultag> mhall119: It's such a nice day out today
<nigelb> paultag: Nice work
<nigelb> paultag: How are you doing that?
<paultag> nigelb: thanks, mang. Trying to get us all to play nice
<paultag> nigelb: glitter and magicks :)
<nigelb> lol
<paultag> nigelb: a python CGI script to talk with Launchpad (lplib is *so* slow, so I might have to cache) which exposes a JSON output, javascript parses wiki links and re-formats them
<paultag> nigelb: it's checked into VCS if you're interested in helping or bugfixes
<nigelb> I did something similar for Launchpad itself, so I may have a trick for you ;)
<nigelb> launchpad has an internal API to do this. you could try using it instead of lplib :D
<paultag> nigelb: It's moinmoin, so it's not the sort of thing were we can do much besides javascript, css and external scripts
<paultag> nigelb: that's not a bad idea
<nigelb> what are you using to find valid bugs?
<paultag> nigelb: javascript
<nigelb> if the search api is exposed over launchpad lib, use that.
<nigelb> I meant, which api end point
<paultag> oh just bug[N]
<nigelb> if you're goign to check one bug at a time, that's slow.
<nigelb> let me find you a better way.
<paultag> nigelb: awesome
<nigelb> Its what I used
<paultag> nigelb: hold on a sec
<paultag> nigelb: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/wiki.debian.org.git;a=blob;f=bin/launchpad;h=74666b763c83d20c935b362c748c1a03c9a5999a;hb=c350c7a9b5153eb16d3e3b45a804debaa5198b38
<paultag> nigelb: deltas are super super welome, anything to take that process time off the server
<nigelb> :)
<paultag> I was going to cache, which sucks, but I had no idea there was another interface
<nigelb> looking at API docs to see if its expoed 
<paultag> so I'm really looking forward to your idea :)
<nigelb> working inside LP has an advantage of being able to do anything
<paultag> nigelb: http://wiki.debian.org/cgi-bin/launchpad?bug=500000
<nigelb> lets move to a PM, instead of spammin here :)
<paultag> nigelb: that's the output format and load time
<paultag> sure
<CrazyLemon> hey guys - so i'm trying to figure out who's the owner of our loco mailing list..and so far no luck i've sent mail to ubuntu-si-owner @.. and no reply 
<CrazyLemon> is it possible to check the database or smth ?
<paultag> CrazyLemon: I don't see an owner on the interface
<CrazyLemon> paultag yea - same here
<paultag> CrazyLemon: perhaps talk with canonical-sysadmins during the weekday, us community members can't be trusted :)
<CrazyLemon> but someone had to create it
<CrazyLemon> maybe i created it..but i really cant remember :D
<czajkowski> CrazyLemon: on the mailing list page does it not say who's the owner 
<czajkowski> what teams is this 
<czajkowski> *team 
<paultag> czajkowski: it does
<paultag> czajkowski: on the bottom
<paultag> and their entry is null, blank
<CrazyLemon> czajkowski ubuntu-si    and no it doesnt :)
<czajkowski> well that' just annoying 
<paultag> someone ring up canonical
<czajkowski> CrazyLemon: whats the issue with the ml anwyays 
<paultag> we don't have access :)
<czajkowski> paultag: eh hell weekend :) 
<czajkowski> *hello 
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<CrazyLemon> czajkowski we don't know who's the owner
<CrazyLemon> i.e we dont have access to ml
<paultag> I'm sure y'all can get access
<CrazyLemon> paultag how?
<czajkowski> paultag: see pm
<paultag> canonical
<czajkowski> CrazyLemon: gives a moment so we cna figure it out
<czajkowski> but again 
<czajkowski> t's the weekend 
<CrazyLemon> czajkowski i know :D and no problem..i'll just talk to canonical guys
<CrazyLemon> we are not in a rush :)
<paultag> :)
<CrazyLemon> thank you both
 * paultag hugs
<paultag> good luck!
<czajkowski> ok so http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-si
<czajkowski> is your team
<CrazyLemon> do i need it? are canonical guys that scary? :D
<CrazyLemon> czajkowski yup..that's it
<czajkowski> no they're not scary at all 
<czajkowski> have you spoken to the admins on that list 
<czajkowski> BigWhale for example ?
<BigWhale> You rang?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale wasn't on the team when ML was created
<czajkowski> so on first search of mailing lists I get https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Ubuntu+Worldwide+LoCo+Teams
<czajkowski> have you mailed mailman@lists.ubuntu.com.
<czajkowski> mailman@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> anyone?
<BigWhale> What seems to be the broplem?
<BigWhale> broplem
<BigWhale> problem!
<czajkowski> BigWhale: CrazyLemon wants to know who is the ML owner 
<czajkowski> CrazyLemon: did you mail the mailman address to resolve the issue ? 
<CrazyLemon> czajkowski i have not
<BigWhale> Yeah, I came on board later.
<czajkowski> CrazyLemon: ok mail there and cc the loco council 
<czajkowski> and we can then go from there ok 
<BigWhale> I haven't got a clue.
<czajkowski> but you have to do that first 
<CrazyLemon> like i said...i only sent mail to ubuntu-si-owner 
<BigWhale> Whoever created the list isn't active anymore or they forgot that they created it.
<CrazyLemon> or they have changed their email address
<czajkowski> BigWhale: grand so in order to change that the above address needs to be mailed and explained this to them 
<czajkowski> until that is done we can't really do anything 
<BigWhale> Understandable.
<czajkowski> if you cc us then we can track it 
<czajkowski> we dont have access to anyting 
<czajkowski> I have a poking stick that seems to work :) 
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, will sent that email and also CC it to me. :)
<CrazyLemon> humm..whats loco's mail address ? :D
<BigWhale> czajkowski, I'm glad it is only a poking stick, not a bat :>
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> BigWhale: with the amound of pokes ya never know :) 
<CrazyLemon> is mailman a real person or just a mail daemon ? :D
<czajkowski> no idea sorry 
<CrazyLemon> i just wanna know if i should be nice or not :D
<czajkowski> I'm sure there are admins behind it 
<czajkowski> be nice 
<czajkowski> always be nice 
<czajkowski> as I'll be on the other side of the email 
<CrazyLemon> i mean..i am nice..but respectfully polite :D
<czajkowski> best to be nice :) 
<BigWhale> ALWAYS be nice... especially to robots :>
<CrazyLemon> ok..finally i've sent it
<czajkowski> CrazyLemon: BigWhale so after all that who is the team leader/team contact 
<CrazyLemon> czajkowski BigWhale is (currently)
<czajkowski> might have been better coming from him or saying please contract BigWhale as he is the team lead
<czajkowski> as it will need to be verfied
<CrazyLemon> oh
<CrazyLemon> well..i'm a member quite long..that has to count something! :D
<czajkowski> I'm not sayig it is
<czajkowski> but you have to verify it against someone 
<czajkowski> so thye'll go by the team leader and us 
<czajkowski> there is a reason we have that field 
<BigWhale> czajkowski, I'll mail mailmain tomorrow if needed. Today I'm running on 2.5 hours of sleep and I don't feel capable of doing anything productive :>
<czajkowski> BigWhale: no worries 
<czajkowski> I'm in the same boat
 * BigWhale highfives czajkowski.
<BigWhale> :>
<czajkowski> BigWhale: CrazyLemon I'll chase up on it next week 
<czajkowski> and give the folks some time over the week to get on top of it ok
<czajkowski> CrazyLemon: BigWhale anything else just give us a shout ok 
<CrazyLemon> czajkowski will do.. thanks! :)
<BigWhale> It will be more like a growl than a shout. I have no voice.
<czajkowski> no bother
<BigWhale> :>
<czajkowski> I idle here but just leave me a message as I'm at work mid week but do try and get back to people 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-09
<Takyoji> Anyone have a suggestion as an option for having a LoCo member map; just like how Launchpad previously had maps for group members?
<JanC> Takyoji: what does it have to integrate with?
<Takyoji> likely a common CMS system; whether it be Drupal or Wordpress; or perhaps even something custom with Django
<JanC> Takyoji: for Drupal we have http://ubuntu-be.org/nl/supporters  ☺
<JanC> sources are in LP somewhere, let me find it...
<Takyoji> Ooo, OpenStreetMap
<Takyoji> I suppose I could even write something myself as well
<JanC> it does OSM & Google IIRC
<Takyoji> I wonder how much the API for OSM And Google Maps differs
<JanC> there is an API that can be used with both IIRC
<JanC> Takyoji: https://launchpad.net/support.points.map is the project for this Drupal plugin
<JanC> help with it would be appreciated BTW, as Pierre (our main developer) is moving to Canada  ☺
<Takyoji> I'm not really much of a Drupal person though. :P
<JanC> neither am I...
<JanC> Takyoji: I'm still pondering moving to something Django-based, but that would mean I'd become the main dev, I suppose  ;)
<Takyoji> that's what I was just suggesting to my (I'm not the team contact/leader though) LoCo team. :P
<Takyoji> Because I'd be leaning more towards Wordpress, but the leader/contact is wary of Wordpress because of it's past security history (even though it's so much easier to theme for and more), thus I was alternately suggesting something Django-based
<Takyoji> that's the thing about me, I've been in limbo with CMS solutions for a long time. xP
<JanC> the problem is, I don't really want to be the only person working on it
<Takyoji> But currently for my own clients I'm using Wordpress for them
<Takyoji> What is the LoCo Directory developed with?
<JanC> Django
<Takyoji> Also, you can obviously have the source code available for your Django-based solution
<Takyoji> would be interesting to work on making a set of tools for LoCo websites in Django. :P
<JanC> if there would be a supported set of tools, yes
<JanC> Takyoji: what locoteam do you belong to?
<JanC> MN = Maine ?
 * JanC doesn't remember all US states  ;)
<Takyoji> Minnesota
<JanC> ah
<JanC> anyway, I'm going off to sleep now
<JanC> it's 5h45 here  ;)
 * JanC was trying to follow the ironman in hawaii despite their useless crap silverlight app...  :-(
<mhall119> Takyoji: you can get the coe at http://launchpad.net/loco-direcory
<Takyoji> I was only curious to see if was Python-based
<mhall119> code
<Takyoji> also, you mistyped the URL. :P
<head_victim> Quick question, if someone is paying a nominal fee to hold a stand at a market, would it be acceptable to request 1-2 dollar donations for CDs distributed to Locos to cover the small cost of the stand?
<mhall119> Takyoji: sorry, https://launchpad.net/loco-directory
<leogg> head_victim, IMHO there's nothing wrong with accepting donations, as long as it's not a requirement for obtaining a CD
<mhall119> head_victim: in my experience you'll get more asking for a voluntary donation than requiring a 1-2 dollar one
<mhall119> doing that with Qimo cds, someone once stuck a $20 bill in our donation bowl for his CD
<mhall119> you'll also get people donating without even taking a CD
<head_victim> leogg & mhall119: thanks for the feedback, it's pretty much what I thought but wanted to make sure.
<paultag> mhall119: could I grab some critism from you?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
<kaziweb> hi, I'm creating Ubuntu loco team for Qatar. I've just registered "#ubuntu-qr" in freenode already. May i get any help from any one to proceed further?
<czajkowski> kaziweb: hey there 
<czajkowski> what kinda help do you need 
<kaziweb> hi
<czajkowski> if you need the channel logged AlanBell will know more about that 
<kaziweb> I've just registered a channel "#ubuntu-qr"
<czajkowski> I approved your request to the locoteams on launchpad 
<tsimpson> it really should be #ubuntu-qa
<czajkowski> yes this has come up 
<AlanBell> yeah, I can sort out logging
<czajkowski> but there is an ubuntu-qa 
<kaziweb> thanks
<tsimpson> indeed
<czajkowski> as thats where the QA team is 
<czajkowski> so we need to figure out a plan there 
<czajkowski> and we did point this out to the team a while back 
<kaziweb> sure
<tsimpson> there's always the option to move the current -qa to -qa-team
<kaziweb> ic
<kaziweb> I didn't see it b4
<czajkowski> tsimpson: nods that is what I'd prefer as all locoteams should be the same and the ISO codes are meant to be used by them 
<tsimpson> kaziweb: you may find this page useful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels to get you started
<czajkowski> but will need to find someone on the QA team to discuss 
<czajkowski> kaziweb: tsimpson can you both pm your email addresses and I'l draft a mail shortly about this 
<AlanBell> hmm, that is a bit of a pain isn't it, especially as xchat joins #ubuntu-<iso code> by default
<czajkowski> AlanBell: yup 
<czajkowski> I'll go to talk to the QA folks after this 
<czajkowski> but I have stand up now 
<kaziweb> ok
<kaziweb> just advise me should I go ahead?
<AlanBell> is the launchpad/ltp stuff sorted for quatar?
<AlanBell> kaziweb: this is fine, we just have an issue with the Quality Assurance team sitting in the channel that you should be in  :)
<tsimpson> kaziweb: you can go ahead, we can always "fix" things once they're set up
<kaziweb> that's gr8!
<kaziweb> I think "#ubuntu-qa" is a team for Quality Assurance not for Qatar loco team. Qatar ISO code is also "QA" so I don't understand wt to do next. I've done all with Ubuntu-QR. If you want it to change to QA this will be conflicting with Ubuntu QA team i think.
<AlanBell> exactly, but don't worry, we will sort it out
<AlanBell> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-qr is the loco team portal page
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qr is the launchpad page, so consistently -qr :)
<kaziweb> yes you are right
<tsimpson> AlanBell: probably because ~ubuntu-qa is taken by the QA team
<kaziweb> yes
<AlanBell> heh, they are everywhere!
<tsimpson> now LP is involved, things just got a little more complicated...
<kaziweb> everywhere is ubuntu-qr
<AlanBell> ok, well I guess the QA team will just have to politely redirect Qatari people landing in their channel from xchat
<AlanBell> or get them involved in quality assurance :)
<kaziweb> ok
<czajkowski> bugger 
<kaziweb> but do you think this will be safe for QA team? I think this might create disturbance for the quality team.
<tsimpson> it doesn't look like the QA team really use #ubuntu-qa, it's set to forward to #ubuntu-testing
<tsimpson> so they already have a separate channel
<czajkowski> let me go talk to the team owner 
<czajkowski> and sort it out 
<kaziweb> please
<czajkowski> I've poked people in ubuntu-testing 
<AlanBell> ok, give me a shout when it is settled and you know where the logbot needs to go
<czajkowski> wilko 
<kaziweb> if you want me to delete lunchpad team and create it in with ubuntu-qa, i'm ready to do it.
<czajkowski> sorting it out 
<czajkowski> just be patient 
<czajkowski> it may take a few hours 
<czajkowski> I'll also need to do some renaming on laucnhpad when it's done 
<kaziweb> OK, I'll be waiting for you advise.
<kaziweb> czajkowski: my email: kazidxb@gmail.com
<kaziweb> AlanBell: kazidxb@gmail.com
<kaziweb> kindly let me know if any result.
<czajkowski> will do 
<kaziweb> @czajkowski: any update from "ubuntu-qa"? I found it forwards to "ubuntu-testing"
<czajkowski> kaziweb: no it wont be till later today we need USA folks online which wont be for a few hours
<czajkowski> as s oon as I know you will 
<kaziweb> ok Bro.
<bkerensa> Good Morning
<czajkowski> kaziweb: ok making progress on the issue should have it resolved by tomrorow for you
<kaziweb> that's gr8!! Thanks a lot my Brother. Should I contact you tomorrow?
<kaziweb> Do you think we will get "ubuntu-qa"?
<paultag> Woo! Did Quatar claim ubuntu-qa?
<paultag> erm, Qatar
<paultag> crud, sorry.
<czajkowski> kaziweb: yes 
<czajkowski> working on that now 
<czajkowski> lots of people to poke 
<czajkowski> AlanBell: they're good to have ubuntu-qa on irc 
<czajkowski> kaziweb: what is the current URL of your team in LP please 
<kaziweb> one munite
<kaziweb> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qr
<czajkowski> ok 
<paultag> one member, and qr - what's Qatar's official ISO country name?
<paultag> I thought it was qa, and ubuntu-qa is free
<czajkowski> kaziweb: in order to proceed I need to delete the mailing list 
<czajkowski> paultag: yes we know 
<paultag> kk
<czajkowski> it's been a long morning 
<czajkowski> paultag: where's my taffey 
<kaziweb> sure no problem
<kaziweb> please go ahead.
<paultag> czajkowski: it'll be on it's way when I get home, still very much hungover
<czajkowski> kaziweb: I kept the message of what you said 
<czajkowski> Welcome to the Launchpad page of Ubuntu Qatar!
<czajkowski> This team's aim is to create a solid platform for all Qatari National and Resident Ubuntu users, where they can teach and learn by helping each other, share ideas and experiences, and most importantly promote the use of Ubuntu to home users, offices, and educational institutions.
<czajkowski> Our Wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QatariTeam
<czajkowski> ok need to wait for it to be queued 
<kaziweb> ok
<czajkowski> paultag: pah! 
<paultag> czajkowski: dude!
<czajkowski> sweet! 
<kaziweb> Wiki page is not developed yet. I've just created it yesterday. Today I didn't change anything. It is just a draft.
<czajkowski> that was for the mailing list
<czajkowski> I have it queued to delete 
<kaziweb> I'll complete it very fast.
<czajkowski> and I cant rename it til it goes. 
<kaziweb> ok
<AlanBell> #ubuntu-qa is basically set up now
<AlanBell> kaziweb: you are set as an operator
<AlanBell> I will do the request for the logbot
<kaziweb> thanks a lot
<AlanBell> done, Ticket 20523
<AlanBell> you don't need to worry about that now, it will turn up in a few days
<kaziweb> ok
<kaziweb> So, From now on I can publish and mention "#ubuntu-qa" everywhere. M I right?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> and I'm working on the LP side of things 
<kaziweb> wow gr8! 
<kaziweb> waiting to see that like crazy!!!
<bkerensa> \o/ Ubuntu Qatar
<kaziweb> I'm actually excited!!
<czajkowski> heh yay
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> not bad for a days work 
<czajkowski> kaziweb: you can now set up a mailing list again 
<kaziweb> Blv me I never expected this much help from you guys. You are awesome!!!
<czajkowski> kaziweb: np 
<czajkowski> if you nee any more help please just ask 
<kaziweb> Sure . I will need lot of helps from you for Qatar.
<czajkowski> kaziweb: you might want to think adding "loco" to your name in front of team also 
<czajkowski> kaziweb: you can mail the !lococouncil
<czajkowski> hmm
<kaziweb> haha
 * czajkowski pokes the bot 
<czajkowski> AlanBell: the bot is dead
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> ah there we go 
<czajkowski> kaziweb: ^^
<AlanBell> it was just resting
<kaziweb> haha ok.
<bkerensa> heh
<kaziweb> I'm ignore about the bot you saying. Where is the bot?
<czajkowski> kaziweb: ubot2 
<AlanBell> different bot :)
<AlanBell> there is a bot that does channel logging, and ubot2 which does factoids and stuff here
<kaziweb> I found ubot2. I'm using xChat. how to poke it? and wt are the next course of actions to do with it? Please.
<AlanBell> you don't need to do anything :)
<kaziweb> ok
<cprofitt> nice to see we have a ubuntu-qa, thanks kaziweb 
<kaziweb> Mailing list is set.
<kaziweb> Thanks cprofitt. all the credit goes to czajkowski and AlanBell.
<kaziweb> I hope very soon Ubuntu users will join here in this team.
<kaziweb> Now I can promote and start publishing.
<czajkowski> kaziweb: once you're logged in on loco.ubuntu.com 
<czajkowski> you'll need to merge 
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-qr
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-qa
<czajkowski> as they appear twice 
<kaziweb> ok
<kaziweb> ubuntu-qa@lists.launchpad.net <-- is this my mailing URL?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> to post to 
<czajkowski> kaziweb: some teams prefer https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Ubuntu+Worldwide+LoCo+Teams
<czajkowski> you might want to look at  that 
<spook_> hello
<spook_> hello
<spook_> testing
<spook_> 1,2,3
<spook_> helllo
<spook_> anybody there
<spook_> i need some help for upgrading my kubuntu12.04
<kaziweb> I'm updating local team portal. So, I'm going to put this url:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Ubuntu+Worldwide+LoCo+Teams
<kaziweb> I found ubuntu-qa inside that. also.
<kaziweb> czajkowski: should I go ahead?
<spook_> can i ask my problem here
<spook_> ??
<czajkowski> kaziweb: not sure what you mean 
<czajkowski> spook_: this isn't a help channel 
<czajkowski> let me ind you the right place 
<spook_> oops
<spook_> sry
<kaziweb> I'm updating Local team portal with information. there is one field asking to put Ubuntu-qa mailing list.
<czajkowski> spook_: #kubuntu 
<czajkowski> kaziweb: ah ok
<czajkowski> kaziweb: so the URL I gave you was to show you teams that use mailman instead of LP lists 
<czajkowski> if you want to use LP lists you'll need to put the LP ID in there 
<czajkowski> but in order to post people need to join your team 
<kaziweb> which one will be better? should I put the link you gave me?
<czajkowski> no the link I gave you means yyou look at the options that lists ALL teams worldwide 
<kaziweb> Off course I want people to join in my team.
<czajkowski> some teams do it differently
<czajkowski> mailman provodes other fetures LP doesnt 
<czajkowski> it really is up to you 
<kaziweb> czajkowski:I've updated that.  now please let me know how do it marge both two url
<kaziweb> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-qa
<kaziweb> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-qr
<czajkowski> so I think once you're logged in you should see a merge this team on top
<czajkowski> mhall119: ^^^
<kaziweb> I don't see it.
<czajkowski> hmm unsure then 
<czajkowski> have asked mhall119 so he might look or know more 
<mhall119> kaziweb: are you an admin on both?
<mhall119> czajkowski: is the old team still a member of ~locoteams?
<czajkowski> mhall119: it;s a rename 
<mhall119> czajkowski: ok, we'll have to wait for LTP to de-activate the old one on the next team sync, then it should be available to merge
<kaziweb> mhall119: I've created ubuntu-qr, and also got operator for "ubuntu-qa" but we need "ubutu-qa" full right for Qatar LoCo Team.
<kaziweb> mhall119: sorry. I'm admin on both.
<mhall119> kaziweb: once the old one is de-activated in LTP, it should have the merge link
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-02
<kaziweb> good morning
<bkerensa> Good Evening
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, bkerensa
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> Hi
<locodir-user> While installing php packages I'm getting following error msg......
<locodir-user> # apt-get -y install php Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following p
<spandit> Hi
<spandit> While installing new pakages I am getting following error message
<spandit> $ sudo apt-get install php5 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following pac
<spandit> can anybody help me to resolve the above issue
<spandit> ?
<czajkowski> spandit: hey this isn't a help channel, you might try #ubuntu 
<spandit> I am using  Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<locodir-sam> Hi
<locodir-sam> I want to uninstall python 2.7.3 from my system
<locodir-sam> its ubuntu 12.04 and I am begineer
<locodir-sam> hey anbody there
<czajkowski> huats: ping 
<coolbhavi> !locouncil
<ubot2> Factoid 'locouncil' not found
<coolbhavi> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> coolbhavi: I did say I need to update this 
<czajkowski> AlanBell: how/where do I get the loco council updated
<coolbhavi> czajkowski, oops sorry then I misread the mail and pinged
<czajkowski> coolbhavi: ae you free now 
<czajkowski> channel should be set up now via itnet7 to join
<czajkowski> coolbhavi: effiejayx I've added you both already to the mailing list 
<czajkowski> coolbhavi: effiejayx you're both set up to join the channel now 
<coolbhavi> czajkowski, thanks I got on the mailing list but still #ubuntu-lococouncil shows invite only
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: new loco council members already announced?
<czajkowski> itnet7: can you look at coolbhavi settings 
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: it's not gone on the fridge but yet coolbhavi and effiejayx are the new members 
<itnet7> coolbhavi: have you just tried?
<coolbhavi> itnet7, yes
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: great, if you send an email, or have already sent one, give me the link and i'll submit the post to the fridge
<itnet7> I just added your account, and give you rights, I will doublecheck them
<itnet7> coolbhavi: pm?
<JoseeAntonioR> and, coolbhavi, effiejayx, congrats, I know you'll do great
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: in the middle of it all :) 
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<coolbhavi> itnet7, yep
<itnet7> effiejayx: ping
<AlanBell> czajkowski: sorry, I am lacking context, "AlanBell: how/where do I get the loco council updated" not sure what you mean
<czajkowski> the factoid 
<czajkowski> need to remove greg-g and xdapp1 and add effiejayx adn coolbhavi t it 
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, #ubuntu-irc
<genupulas> coolbhavi:  i told you already 
<JoseeAntonioR> !lococouncil
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: AlanBell but yer both here 
<czajkowski> :)
<ubot2> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> ubot2: no !lococouncil is <reply>The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: is that fine? ^
<czajkowski> yup
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, it's added to ubottu, Pici says it should be synced soon
<czajkowski> lovely thanks 
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<bkerensa> Good Morning
<effiejayx> bkerensa, :)
<bkerensa> effiejayx: Congrats!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-03
<effiejayx> bkerensa, thanks :)
<uros1> hello people and greetings from Serbia LoCo team
<uros1> we are making some material for next release and we need official logo for 12.10
<uros1> can anybody point me where to find it?
<Geochr> Good morning from Greece...
<uros1> Hi Geochr
<czajkowski> uros1: hi
<czajkowski> uros1: let me ask 
<uros1> i`m here
<czajkowski> Geochr: hiya how's things?
<czajkowski> uros1: I've asked wlsewhere will reply when I have an answer
<uros1> me to, still waiting
<uros1> :)
<czajkowski> will be a while 
<uros1> ok, we have strong deadline with print shop, so if we waiting too long, we must to change concept
<Geochr> czajkowski, evething good...The sun is in the same place!
<Geochr> !lococouncil , or someone else, Do you know what happend with LoCo's CD's ? We are just two weeks before release 12.10 and we have see any announcement to fill the form yet.
<ubot2> Geochr: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<locodir-user> hallow
<czajkowski> Geochr: no not yet waiting to hear from jono about this 
<locodir-user> jono
<locodir-user> info
<Geochr> where is the problem ?
<czajkowski> what problem ?
<Geochr> with the date
<czajkowski> it's not a problem it's just not been annouced yet and we need to hear from jono about it 
<Geochr> I think that we will receive the cd's delayed
<Geochr> but ok we are waiting Jono
<czajkowski> well no 
<czajkowski> we never get them before the release 
<czajkowski> about 2 weeks after is usual 
<czajkowski> so it's not an issue really 
<Geochr> yes we usually receive the cd's 1-2 weeks after release. But now we haven't fill the form yet. That's my thought.
<czajkowski> Geochr: yes I can appreicate that but there is nothign we can do till we hear from canonical about this 
<Geochr> i undestand...
<Neo31> hello
<Neo31> who manages ubuntu loco teams mailing lists please ?
<Neo31> I have a problem on ubuntu-tn mailing list
<Neo31> the mailing list is resending olg emails from ahmed at mail dot sghaier dot com
<Neo31> old*
<czajkowski> bah 
<czajkowski> they went 
<Geochr> you are late for 3'
<Geochr> :P
<czajkowski> eh?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: the page is incomplete, the wiki page UbuntuEuropeCluster does not exist
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: thats just the wiki automatically linking
<bkerensa> The process is under "How to get hosting space"
<toddy> I have deleted the UbuntuEuropeCluster Wikipage a few month ago, course the Cluster Don't exists anymore, JoseeAntonioR + bkerensa 
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, thanks for the info, toddy
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: Plus they prefer locos on shared hosting
<bkerensa> most are on Dreamhost or Datahop
<JoseeAntonioR> what do you mean?
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, they offer website hosting with drupal, but we've got a page and another system we'd like to implement, so basically drupal is not enough
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: no they offer a shared hosting account you can do what you need with it
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: hmm, ok
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: many locos just get there own webhosting though
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, it's kind for u-pe as we haven't got enough funds for it
<JoseeAntonioR> s/kind/hard
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: whats up?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: well if you put in the request they can get you hosting 
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: wanted to know how the hosting solution for locos work
<JoseeAntonioR> because long time ago it was just a drupal template
<JoseeAntonioR> and now we've got a webpage + a Q&A system
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: sure, will see what I can do after some emails
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: so some tems have a complex set up you might like to talk to milo from italian loco 
<czajkowski> it's complex and all hosted by canonical 
<czajkowski> others have basic drupal hosting and are fine with that 
<czajkowski> it does depend, the italian loco has done a lot of the leg work and had their own developers working on it 
<czajkowski> if you file a rt @ ubuntu.com with your queries and information they can deal with it 
<czajkowski> best to ask people who are behind it for the correct information. 
<bkerensa> Ubuntu It uses Drupal
<bkerensa> Durpal is just as extensible as Wordpress or any other CMS platform
<czajkowski> bkerensa: as i said best to ask IS what they can and cannot do as they will have the facts.
<bkerensa> czajkowski: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting
<czajkowski> yes I can read a wiki bkerensa well also 
<czajkowski> but I also know working wiht the IS team things can be worked with and advice and help given. 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-04
<coolbhavi> itnet7, hey
<syd_> Greetings
<syd_> Anyone know what the deal is with nVidia's TwinView? For years I have been unable to two (different) monitors without tearing occuring on one of them. Concensus seems to be TwinView is not able to vsync to two different monitors.
<not_found> syd_, not sure this channel is for support (might be wrong)... have you tried #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners?
<syd_> Ah, ok. No, have not, will do now. Thanks.
<not_found> np
<syd_> So you guys are having a 12.10 release party on the 20th?
<helder_raptor> what should i do to create up a local team with 10 members?
<helder_raptor> bilal: u not in ubuntu-on-air?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-05
<effiejayx> Good mid morning :)
<czajkowski> aloha effiejayx 
<czajkowski> effiejayx: you've not joined the council channel 
<effiejayx> ahhh 
<effiejayx> just added it to autojoin thanks for the remidner czajkowski 
<JoseAntonioR> has the pre-order for 12.10 cds already started?
<Geochr> JoseAntonioR, Not yet, we are waiting the announcement.
<JoseAntonioR> Geochr: Thanks
<Geochr> you're welcome
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-06
<rameshh> hi
<JoseAntonioR> hi, rameshh! :)
<rameshh> when is ubuntu12.10 release?
<JoseAntonioR> rameshh: in 13 days exactly, October 18
<rameshh> ok jose
<rameshh> thanku
<JoseAntonioR> may be 12 days for you, depending on your time zone
<JoseAntonioR> no problem
<rameshh> how to update ubuntu 12.10?
<rameshh> i am using ubuntu12.04
<JoseAntonioR> rameshh: once it's released, you can open a terminal and issue the command 'do-release-upgrade' with no quotes ('')
<rameshh> ohh thanku very much
<JoseAntonioR> no problem
<rameshh> In release i have to mention 12.10?
<JoseAntonioR> rameshh: nope, just do-release-upgrade
<rameshh> ok ok
<JoseAntonioR> hey, ejat! will I see you at uds again? :)
<ejat> JoseAntonioR: :)
<ejat> JoseAntonioR: r u going ?
<JoseAntonioR> yep
<ejat> c u there ...
<JoseAntonioR> yay
<ejat> JoseAntonioR: did u manage to get the uds-q crew photo ?\
<JoseAntonioR> ejat: nope, at all
<ejat> :(
<JoseAntonioR> let me ask cjohnston who may have it
<ejat> ok tx
<JoseAntonioR> np
<locodir-u11ser> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-07
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys, I think that there is a bug in my loco team ML..
<elacheche_anis> Last week we received many mails from a friend, those mails date from 08/2010 and 10/2011.. That's so weird, because the mails are too old, and the mail address used to send them is no longer part of our mailing list, it's also disabled..
<elacheche_anis> Can any one confirm that it's a ML bug..
<elacheche_anis> ping @ *
<elacheche_anis> :/
<bkerensa> elacheche_anis: do you have a link please?
<elacheche_anis> hey bkerensa, a link to what?? to the ML archive?
<bkerensa> elacheche_anis: yes so we can see any example
<elacheche_anis> ok, hold on a second :)
<elacheche_anis> here is the link to the archive, but there is nothing wrong there: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2012-October/subject.html
<bkerensa> elacheche_anis: so what is the issue?
<bkerensa> you are just now receiving e-mails?
<elacheche_anis> no.. the problem was during the last week, I'm asking about it right now because I can't any information about that.. for example we received this mail again: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2010-June/012048.html
<elacheche_anis> it was showen as unread for all users in the ML..
<elacheche_anis> it was sent in june 2010.. And the email address is no longer used or subscribed in our ML
<elacheche_anis> so for my bad English**
<elacheche_anis> sorry**
<elacheche_anis> so bkerensa, what are you thinking about that :/
<elacheche_anis> oups, sorry bkerensa, bad connection here :/
<elacheche_anis> oups, sorry bkerensa, bad connection here :/
<elacheche_anis> again :/
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> ?
<Hilmar> hola gente
<Hilmar> va a haber actividad?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-30
<locodir-user> Selamat siang
<ungke> Siang All
<dholbach> good morning
<mimor> Good morning
<mimor> I did send an email to the locoteam mailinglist, but its being held for 4 days now.
<mimor> The mail concerns the ubuntu-be.org domain
<mimor> (that is down at)
<mimor> the rt mailinglist, refused my mail, and requested to send my mail to the ubnuntu lococouncil
<czajkowski> mimor: hi we saw the mail but itwas over the weekend and many people offline 
<czajkowski> I'll poke someone today 
<czajkowski> mimor: but concerning RT you need to ping someone in #cannical-sysadmin 
<mimor> czajkowski: I do understand. Just poking so it would't get lost :)
<mimor> Not sure if I still have to poke the RT people, as you can see in the forwarded email, they did request to send the mail to the loco council.
<czajkowski> mimor: all mails to RT get moderated 
<mimor> oh :/
<czajkowski> mimor: but poke in canonical-sysadmin is the right place to ping
<czajkowski> asking the person on vanguard
<mimor> I'm in there... pinging :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> moin
<mimor> oi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-02
<Tm_T> moin
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> czajkowski: ping, would you mind a quick PM?
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> jose: ^
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-03
<czajkowski> YoBoY: huats may be of interest to some in your community 
<czajkowski> http://labs.criteo.com/code-of-duty-3/
<YoBoY> thanks czajkowski 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-04
<czajkowski> YoBoY: are we meeting next thursday ?
<YoBoY> czajkowski, yes :)
<YoBoY> sorry I add no time to organise that properly ^^"
<YoBoY> czajkowski, http://goo.gl/maps/kulGK << this place is OK for you ? (Le Bouillon Belge, it's a belgian beer pub)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-05
<smartboyhw> jose, SergioMeneses congratulations!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, thanks a lot my friend!
<jose> smartboyhw: thanks! :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-06
<jitendra-maharsh> ubuntu phone???
<jitendra-maharsh>  may I install it on blackberry?
<coolbhavi> hi jitendra-maharsh 
<coolbhavi> please do ask on #ubuntu-phone or #ubuntu-app-devel
<smartboyhw> And no, you can't install it on Blackberry for sure:P
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
<maxaj> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-28
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<svij> morgen dholbach and nhaines!
<nhaines> svij: morgen!
<dholbach> hey svij
<nhaines> I'm happy because I got my "Writing and Publishing a Book with Free Software" presentation lined up to be featured on The Passive Voice later today, which is a very popular blog for self-publishers.
<nhaines> So that should be a good little boost for Ubuntu to a new audience.  :)
<svij> cool :)
<nhaines> Also hopefully my book, but who knows? :)
<svij> I also should write on my book, I don't want to be as late as you, nhaines ;)
<dholbach> nice :)
<nhaines> svij: I set the bar low, so everyone can say "well, at least I'm not as far behind as Nathan was."  ;)
<svij> :D
<Kilos> greetings all
<nhaines> Greetings!
<elacheche> Morning LoCos :)
<tsimonq2> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-29
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<nhaines> It's strange, I blinked and like 3 hours just disappeared tonight!  :)
<nhaines> Although I suspect I can blame that on reddit.
<nhaines> Hmm, no idea why I have ops in here.
<nhaines> That's better.  :D
<chitsoe2008> JOIN
<CrazyLemon> SUCCESS
 * chitsoe2008 slaps superfly around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-30
<dholbach> good morning
<tsimonq2> o/
<pleia2> dpm: sigh, can't make the call today, had an appointment open up with a doctor and I need to take it
<dpm> pleia2, no worries, I can follow up with an e-mail
<pleia2> great, thank you :)
<superfly> do those stupid bots never go out of fashion? I really don't need to be "slapped around with a fish(bot)" anymore
<tsimonq2> lol superfly 
<elacheche_anis> Hi the family! :)
<tsimonq2> 0.o
<elacheche_anis> What tsimonq2 ? Is that weird?! :)
<tsimonq2> elacheche_anis: just a littttttttle bit
<elacheche_anis> I don't think it's weird at all tsimonq2 :) My LoCo is my family :) All the community is my family :) 
<tsimonq2> ;)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<tsimonq2> elacheche_anis: do /msg DragonEyes ;)
<tsimonq2> elacheche_anis: do "/msg DragonEyes ;)"
<elacheche_anis> hahaha tsimonq2 :) That's your bot?! x)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-01
<dholbach> nhaines, jose, dpm: wallpapers are in the review queue of the archive admins / release team
<dpm> dholbach, ah, good, I meant to ask you the other day
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=ubuntu-wallpapers
<dholbach> nhaines, jose, dpm, wallpapers have landed now
<dpm> \o/
<Kilos> o/
<Moodoo> howdy Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi Moodoo and aothers
<Kilos> others
<Moodoo> :)
<tsimonq2> elacheche: It belongs to phillw
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-02
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<nhaines> Say, I got a title for that unnamed wallpaper image.  Could I bother you to rename the file?
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<dholbach> ugh, ok
<nhaines> Yeah, I asked him but didn't actually think I'd get a reply ever.  But he replied about 12 hours ago.
<nhaines> P5160283 is "Light my fire evening sun"
<nhaines> I'd do it but it's been long enough that I've seriously used bzr that I'm pretty sure right before bed I'd just break everything. :)
<svij> the ubuntu community legend can break things? Oh… :P
<nhaines> svij: sure, it's part of the legend!  :P
<svij> haha
<dholbach> nhaines, can you file a bug and see if somebody can help fixing it? I'm on a bad connection and it'll require uploading 80M again
<nhaines> dholbach: sure.  Let me try to fix it first before I do that.
<nhaines> svij: this is where the fun begins!
<dholbach> the package will need to be renamed to 15.10.3-0ubuntu1 because a file will need to get a new name
<svij> nhaines: good luck, Mr. Legend ;)
<dholbach> the following files will need changing too: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12637051/
<svij> bad connection? Are you in a train from Deutsche Bahn, dholbach ? ;)
<dholbach> in a remote part of a small island :)
<nhaines> Hmm, that sounds more fun than me.  Although I do have a tropical island alcoholic drink.  :)
<svij> remote part of a small island?
<dholbach> a mostly uninhabited area
<nhaines> Best kind.
<svij> I would guess Brandenburg, but it's not an island :P
<nhaines> dholbach: is there a way to generate the ./debian/changelog message or should I just wing it?
<dholbach> dch -i
<nhaines> man dch
<nhaines> Oh hi, other window.
<nhaines> dholbach: okay, I've made all the changes and committed them to my local branch.  I'm slightly unsure which bzr command to use to send it to launchpad.
<dholbach> which branch did you use as a base? lp:ubuntu-wallpapers?
<nhaines> Yes.
<dholbach> bzr push lp:~nhaines/ubuntu-wallpapers/fix-photo-filename
<dholbach> bzr lp-propose
<nhaines> Actually, it was technically https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-wallpapers/ubuntu
<nhaines> *Just* in case, I rebranched (unnecessarily, I think), and did all the other things.
<nhaines> https://code.launchpad.net/~nhaines/ubuntu-wallpapers/fix-photo-filename/+merge/273192
<nhaines> It's like magic!  :)
<dholbach> great
<nhaines> dholbach: do you know where or how the FCS or wallpaper winners were announced in years (cycles) past?
<dholbach> on fridge I think
<nhaines> dholbach: okay, thanks.  Tomorrow I'll get to work on that.  Hmm, I wonder if I can post on fridge.  :)
<dholbach> brilliant, thanks
<dpm> nhaines, mhall119, how long are talks usually at UbuCon @ SCALE? Looking at the schedule and room availability, we've got 1h slots. I wonder if it's not too long and 30 or 40 min slots might be an idea
<dpm> I got this thought after reading popey's report on devrelcon, where there were slots of varying sizes (well, times) from 20 to 40 mins
<dpm> For the scheduled talks day, I mean
<popey> yeah, 10 (lightning), 20, 40.
<mhall119> dpm: IIRC, they were either 1 hour or slighly less (50 minutes)
<pleia2> I've increasingly come to enjoy 40 minute slots, if you have an hour it gives time for the presenter to handle the hoard that rushes the podium and clear out before the next talk
<pleia2> 1 hour space, 40 minute speaking slots
<pleia2> also, if there are other events going on, syncing up our schedule with theirs would be good, one year Ubucon was shifted slightly from all others, which make it tricky to attend different tracks (I was speaking in a different track, very awkward)
<svij> we have 30, 50 and 110 Minutes (workshops), 10 minutes to move rooms at ubucon germany
<nhaines> pleia2: that's because Ubucon is more important than any other track and people should be visiting us!
<pleia2> nhaines: in all seriousness, I think it hurt us
<pleia2> if they weren't single-tracking it us, it made it hard for them to attend at all
<pleia2> s/it us/it with us
<elacheche_anis> Evening LoCos :)
<nhaines> pleia2: in all seriousness, I seem to recall that was a result of miscommunication and *everybody* was happy when it was fixed next year.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: ah, good :)
<nhaines> Ubucon SCALE talks are an hour apart, and the idea is that this is 40 minutes of talking, 10 of Q&A, and 10 to allow for attendance churn and the little miscellaneous things the organizers have to do.
<nhaines> Fresh water and mints, mic swapout, etc.  :)
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> Exception for Q&A sessions which tend to be 2 minutes of talking and 55 minutes of Q&A.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-03
<Moodoo> howdy all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-04
<linux_maniaco> ola
<linux_maniaco> alguem ai afim de me ajuda
 * linux_maniaco slaps DarkCircle_ around a bit with a large fishbot
<linux_maniaco> eae
 * DarkCircle_ AUGH!
<linux_maniaco> eae
<linux_maniaco> blz
<DarkCircle_> I cannot understand what you're sayin'.
<linux_maniaco> i not speak englesh
<DarkCircle_> anyway sorry about that I can't help you. 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-05
<nhaines> dholbach: hiya!  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines 
<nhaines> Good morning!  Would you like to help me sneak some awesome wallpapers into yakkety?
<nhaines> In other good, non-action related news, I booked my flight to Essen for UbuCon Europe yesterday.  :)
<Kilos> o/
<nhaines> Good morning, Kilos!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-10-02
<najathrisni> HELP
<najathrisni> Hello friends i need to know the last version of unbuntu free or not  
<najathrisni> i need to install my laptop ubuntu last version 
<najathrisni> i need to ubunthu in CD wise 
<genii> All versions of Ubuntu are free to download the ISO file. If you want the official CD/DVD then you can order one from the Ubuntu Store
<genii> Actually it looks like they only have Xenial, on USB
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-10-05
<Aziz> I wish to know if you have support contract for OS? and what SLA being offered?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-10-08
<bvpr> help
<bvpr> When my laptop is charging (the power cable is connected and the battery is below 100%) the computer is reduced in responsiveness. The reduced responsiveness is especially noticeable with the mouse pointer (using both track pad and external wireless/USB mouse) which becomes so laggy as to render it unusable.  These symptoms are not present when using Windows 7 on the same hardware with the same battery/charging state how to fix
